# FOSHAN | Join-Share IFC | 200m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Join-Share http://www.join-share.com/






中盈盛达国际金融中心项目 - 深圳市博达建筑咨询有限公司


深圳博达咨询是一家为政府、央企、国企、民企的民用建筑项目开发提供全过程设计技术咨询服务、建筑结构优化、施工图优化设计、复杂综合体专项设计咨询、精细化审图综合设计技术咨询及优化服务的专业技术性咨询公司。




www.szbodazx.com














by jinluoka


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like chalice shape buildings


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> I like chalice shape buildings


nice filler. A central iconic tower would do well.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> nice filler. A central iconic tower would do well.


maybe a 499-meter building would be built in foshan


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Aw man, they didn't keep the green belts on the facade or the sky gardens?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

is cool doe


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the twin towers to the left are 180m, would be nice to get confirmation on how tall the building is. the source states "closing in on 200m", which might suggest 190m-200m range.


----------

